#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     Natural Gas  1

## Esam

*   :*
*  ..       

      ɡ                      .
         .          .                    ֡        ߡ        :
-     Ⱥ          .
  -      Ⱥ              .
            .
             ɡ    .
                  1975.                (   )    235   ȡ         .                          9       .

   :
           ʡ   ʡ  ɡ  . 
       :
 -  40%       .
 -  21%      ʡ     ()      .
 -  17%                 ϡ              
        .
 - 14%              .
 -  8%        .
              25     15%         35     150      .

       :
     .         .      ɡ                 .     .              10%                   ǡ                 ɡ                   ʡ            ʡ       .

        ɿ
                     .        .            ѡ           .

    !!
             .              ɡ  .         .               ϡ      ɡ      .       ɡ        ɡ                         ɡ   ϡ       .



         ء      .            .                        .        .             ѡ                    .       .           ѡ     ޡ          .       ȡ      .       .         ۡ           .         .      ѡ      .                 .          .         .              ޡ  ϡ  .          .
             .             .                 .                            .             .
          ʡ   ʡ       .        .                            .     ʡ           .           .       ʡ            .                 .                     .
                 ǡ.          .          ء     .                .          .   ѡ         .          ɡ   .          .          .      ֡  ѡ        ֡         .   ֡             .          .          .         .
            .           .                       .     ͡    .                 ѡ  .               .     .     ȡ      ϡ      ǡ        .        .        ǡ    .                .           .        .                .          ѡ        .       .        ϡ             .              .                .    ǡ       ɡ    .       ѡ     .
                     .      .      ޡ   ѡ      .             .       ѡ           .          ǡ     .                          .
             ߡ             .                      .              .                    .                   .
       .              .                  .            .                     .              .          ѡ  .         ͡    .           .       ȡ                       .            .       .         .                .           .    .      ѡ        .          ѡ         .          ȡ      .          .               .    .      ʡ      .       .          .
                 .         .            .           .     .        .           .                     .
               .                   .           .          .                    .              .         .          ӡ     .           .         .        .     .          .
            .       .         .          .               .



  :                    .
   Ⱥ             .



       .            .
               .
             .
  ں                       .
                 .      
            .        .
                .       
              .        .
                ҡ      .



                                .
      219       4%    .            4      .     3,5       2000                    .
                  .                                     700         143    .* 
*  / * 

See More:    Natural Gas  1

----------

